# Planted Vivariums Now Available at Reptilia



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

Here at Reptilia we are now planting up our own terrariums and have some to sell straight off the shelf. They have been set up using all brand new equipment and have not had livestock introduced. They contain: Exo Terra 30x30x45cm tank, Compact top and UVB bulb, Zoo Meds Waterfall kit with hydroballs filtration system. Plantation soil, decorative wood and live plants. We can sell these out at £140 as a system ready to add frogs. We can not risk sending them by courier so they are for shop collection only. Feel free to come along to our upstairs show room where we have a large selection of amphibians also on sale. All the equipment and live plants also are ready to buy and advice can be given to anyone wanting to do their own project. pictures on our facebook wall "Reptilia Ossett"

looking forward to seeing you :welcome:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Reptilia Ossett said:


> Here at Reptilia we are now planting up our own terrariums and have some to sell straight off the shelf. They have been set up using all brand new equipment and have not had livestock introduced. They contain: Exo Terra 30x30x45cm tank, Compact top and UVB bulb, Zoo Meds Waterfall kit with hydroballs filtration system. Plantation soil, decorative wood and live plants. We can sell these out at £140 as a system ready to add frogs. We can not risk sending them by courier so they are for shop collection only. Feel free to come along to our upstairs show room where we have a large selection of amphibians also on sale. All the equipment and live plants also are ready to buy and advice can be given to anyone wanting to do their own project. pictures on our facebook wall "Reptilia Ossett"
> 
> looking forward to seeing you :welcome:


Pictures? Are they standered Exo-Terra's or have they got conversions on them?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

The funny part of this is that's a viv size most phib keepers advise against using for the permanent housing of amphibians. lol

Ade


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

*Viv size*

After many years of keeping and breeding many amphibians, reptiles etc I have never found this to be the case. The size of the viv stated is more than adequate for a range of selected species. We are a well known shop and do not promote inadequate housing for any animal, reptile or amphibian. I do not appreciate comments as you have posted which may lead people to believe we have little knowledge of housing and care needs. We are here to promote and support the hobby and I fail to see why fellow enthusiasts have a need to reply to threads in such a negative manner, especially with the logo you have displayed. I also find it very disrespectful that the reply is ended in LOL. Please visit our establishment and then pass judgement, until then, it would be appreciated if you kept you personal opinions and 'advice' to yourself. Many thanks from the proud owner and proprietor of Reptilia.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Reptilia Ossett said:


> After many years of keeping and breeding many amphibians, reptiles etc I have never found this to be the case. The size of the viv stated is more than adequate for a range of selected species. We are a well known shop and do not promote inadequate housing for any animal, reptile or amphibian. I do not appreciate comments as you have posted which may lead people to believe we have little knowledge of housing and care needs. We are here to promote and support the hobby and I fail to see why fellow enthusiasts have a need to reply to threads in such a negative manner, especially with the logo you have displayed. I also find it very disrespectful that the reply is ended in LOL. Please visit our establishment and then pass judgement, *until then, it would be appreciated if you kept you personal opinions and 'advice' to yourself. Many thanks from the proud owner and proprietor of Reptilia*.


Frankly, with an atitude like that, you won't make a lot of friends on here. As Ade says, we would normally recommend a tank of that size only for the very smallest of frogs, such as reed frogs- and then not too many. I am glad to see your waterfalls are filtered though, as the unfiltered ones are just bacteria pits.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Maybe if you kept your blatant advertisements to the shops section you wouldn't get opinions posted in reply.

The proud keeper of amphibians in adequate housing. Oh and if you read the BAKS mission statement, you will see that a part of this is BEST PRACTICE. Keeping amphibians in too small housing most definitely is NOT best practice.

Ade


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Reptilia Ossett said:


> After many years of keeping and breeding many amphibians, reptiles etc I have never found this to be the case. The size of the viv stated is more than adequate for a range of selected species. We are a well known shop and do not promote inadequate housing for any animal, reptile or amphibian. I do not appreciate comments as you have posted which may lead people to believe we have little knowledge of housing and care needs. We are here to promote and support the hobby and I fail to see why fellow enthusiasts have a need to reply to threads in such a negative manner, especially with the logo you have displayed. I also find it very disrespectful that the reply is ended in LOL. Please visit our establishment and then pass judgement, until then, it would be appreciated if you kept you personal opinions and 'advice' to yourself. Many thanks from the proud owner and proprietor of Reptilia.


You've posted this on a public forum, and expect not to get replies, both positive and negative? 

At the risk of getting another infraction, you come a across as arrogant and mis-informed, you blithering idiot.

That tank is NOT big enough for ANY amphibian, regardless of their size. You just want to maximise your profit margins. 

I for one will not be using your business.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Reptilia Ossett said:


> The size of the* viv stated is more than adequate for a range of selected species.*
> 
> We are a well known shop and *do not promote inadequate housing* for any animal, reptile or amphibian.


These two comments do not make sense.

Pretty much all Amphibians will not have enough space in a 30/30/45cm tank. I use this size to rear young frogs and for inverts.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Reptilia Ossett said:


> After many years of keeping and breeding many amphibians, reptiles etc I have never found this to be the case. *The size of the viv stated is more than adequate for a range of selected species*. We are a well known shop and do not promote inadequate housing for any animal, reptile or amphibian. I do not appreciate comments as you have posted which may lead people to believe we have little knowledge of housing and care needs. We are here to promote and support the hobby and I fail to see why fellow enthusiasts have a need to reply to threads in such a negative manner, especially with the logo you have displayed. I also find it very disrespectful that the reply is ended in LOL. Please visit our establishment and then pass judgement, until then, it would be appreciated if you kept you personal opinions and 'advice' to yourself. Many thanks from the proud owner and proprietor of Reptilia.


What would you recommend for that sized tank ??


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

REDDEV1L said:


> What would you recommend for that sized tank ??


BBC News - World's smallest frog discovered
These would be suitable, but again, if you want a frog bigger than 7mm :whistling2:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

that's allot of money for such a small viv and common plants id also be very interested to see what species you reccomend for these vivs?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

sambridge15 said:


> that's allot of money for such a small viv and common plants id also be very interested to see what species you reccomend for these vivs?


I agree, looking at the pictures the plants are cheap, and it doesn't look planted very well :whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Come on guys, rather than slag him off why not offer some useful advice and actually try and help him make improvements. 

Yes a 30x30x45 is not large enough for most frogs or Amphibians, so instead of sarcastic comments just suggest that he makes larger vivs as well as these smaller vivs.

Also yes it may seem expensive but they are a shop and shops DO charge more for all equipment and if they are selling them as already set up then there aim is probably to sell to people who just come into the shop and want something ready set up for them.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Reptilia Ossett said:


> After many years of keeping and breeding many amphibians, reptiles etc I have never found this to be the case. The size of the viv stated is more than adequate for a range of selected species.


Because, Matt, he isn't willing to admit that it IS too small.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fardilis said:


> I agree, looking at the pictures the plants are cheap, and it doesn't look planted very well :whistling2:


I couldn't find the pics on the Faceache page- which album?



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Come on guys, rather than slag him off why not offer some useful advice and actually try and help him make improvements.
> 
> Yes a 30x30x45 is not large enough for most frogs or Amphibians, so instead of sarcastic comments just suggest that he makes larger vivs as well as these smaller vivs.
> 
> Also yes it may seem expensive but they are a shop and shops DO charge more for all equipment and if they are selling them as already set up then there aim is probably to sell to people who just come into the shop and want something ready set up for them.


To be honest, Matt, it was the attitude that got up my nose more than the assertion on size, but I agree it's best not to get too 'playground'. We're better than that.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

detail3r said:


> Because, Matt, he isn't willing to admit that it IS too small.


Well we have all told him now that it IS too small. Hopefully he will read this and maybe re-think. I agree with everyone that the tanks are too small.

However, what I don't see necessary is people slagging off the price and the look of the tanks. It is a pet shop and prices are more.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

There's a place for advertisements. It's called the classifieds, not the general sections of the forum.

As such I feel the replies are justified.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> I couldn't find the pics on the Faceache page- which album?
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, Matt, it was the attitude that got up my nose more than the assertion on size, but I agree it's best not to get too 'playground'. We're better than that.


Yeah the attitude wasn't needed but others on here are doing the same straight back/before.

I just think we should advise him rather than slag everything off. Afterall, we all need help sometimes!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> I couldn't find the pics on the Faceache page- which album?.


Reptilia Ossett's photos | Facebook


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

No argument Matt, I didn't say anything about either, just pointed out that most phib hobbyists consider it too small. I got a rather unfriendly reply in response. I do hope that they can now see that this WASN'T just my opinion, and can accept that perhaps they were wrong, and can then move on from there and in doing so repair the reputation that their reply to my post has damaged.

How much it costs is none of my business, it's up to them how much they charge, and the buyer how much they pay. As to how they look, same thing again. My only intention was to point out that they're too small for phibs. 

Ade


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> I couldn't find the pics on the Faceache page- which album?
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, Matt, it was the attitude that got up my nose more than the assertion on size, but I agree it's best not to get too 'playground'. We're better than that.





Wolfenrook said:


> No argument Matt, I didn't say anything about either, just pointed out that most phib hobbyists consider it too small. I got a rather unfriendly reply in response. I do hope that they can now see that this WASN'T just my opinion, and can accept that perhaps they were wrong, and can then move on from there and in doing so repair the reputation that their reply to my post has damaged.
> 
> How much it costs is none of my business, it's up to them how much they charge, and the buyer how much they pay. As to how they look, same thing again. My only intention was to point out that they're too small for phibs.
> 
> Ade



Yes hopefully they will now realise that size viv is too small. And this is what needed to be advised on.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Utter agreement too small for me too.I guess us dart guys keep some of the smallest phibs if it was set out really really well,and had a really knowledgable guy keeping,then i know its just possible for a pair of thumbs,but i wouldn't go there personally,not for me,as everyone knows small cages just mess with me!!!.I've seen a young dart in its first week jump very nearly that width in one hit so the thought of using a 30cm base is jsut not what i want for our frogs.
Matty your words are wise methinks:notworthy:,so to the OP a thought or two dispense with all the waterfall makarky and start with a bigger tank that you can sell to your customers at a similar price,add maybe the old climber,and finally,be pleasant.... the guys here are a damn good bunch they'll go out of their way to help you and between them they have learnt abit
regards
Stu


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

*Viv*

All comments, positive and negative have been viewed. My original reply was due to the fact that the member has never visited our premises and does not know me personally or ever spoken to myself and I found it very degrading that the post was ended ' LOL - Lots of Laughs'. I have not responded until this date due to not wanting to wander into the area of slander and playground mentality. The post stating 'Blithering Idiot'. Well what can I say, more than worthy of an infraction, but I'm not the kind of person to tell tales and report to moderators. I think, it would be more beneficial, if members found the need to comment then surely it would be more professional and advantageous to offer advice rather than negative feedback. Myself and my partner started our business from scratch, we have spent a fortune on the design of the shop, set ups, breeding stock etc etc all this during a recession and work on average 16 hours a day, 7 days a week to provide care for the stock and provide a valued service to other enthusiasts. We also provide homes and health care for unwanted Reps, Phibs and animals until we can find a suitable, responsible homes, without passing on the costs and absorbing this ourselves. At the end of the day, yes, we do run a business, and without such businesses operating, hobbyists would find it very difficult to source livestock, dry goods and feed. The area where our shop is situated as experienced a drought in recent years of reputable reptile shops and thus we have introduced many new and enthusiastic keepers into the Rep world, surely this can only be a good thing for our hobby. Hopefully everybody now has a full understanding of where everyone stands along with their thought processes, so can we please put this thread to rest once and for all.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

What a load of rubbish. All you have done there is post a load off complete tosh trying to claim to be more than a pet shop, with the intention of ignoring the fact, and distracting others from it, that you are selling a viv as a permanent home for amphibians that is NOT suitable.

As to going on the attack purely because I used lol at the end of my statement, it was INTENDED to indicate that it was a friendly post. You seriously need to get over yourself. As to never having been to your shop blah blah blah, uhm no but I saw the viv you were advertising, I saw the size of it, and I pointed out that it's too bloody small. I don't need to know you or have visited your shop to point this out. What you are like as a person etc has naff all to do with the fact that the viv is TOO SMALL. Which is ALL that I said. I made no personal attacks, or deffamatory remarks regarding you or your shop, I merely pointed out that the viv you were advertising is a size considered too small for phibs by the majority of people in the amphibian hobby.

Seriously, get over yourself.

Ade


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Reptilia Ossett said:


> All comments, positive and negative have been viewed. My original reply was due to the fact that the member has never visited our premises and does not know me personally or ever spoken to myself and I found it very degrading that the post was ended ' LOL - Lots of Laughs'. I have not responded until this date due to not wanting to wander into the area of slander and playground mentality. The post stating 'Blithering Idiot'. Well what can I say, more than worthy of an infraction, but I'm not the kind of person to tell tales and report to moderators. I think, it would be more beneficial, if members found the need to comment then surely it would be more professional and advantageous to offer advice rather than negative feedback. Myself and my partner started our business from scratch, we have spent a fortune on the design of the shop, set ups, breeding stock etc etc all this during a recession and work on average 16 hours a day, 7 days a week to provide care for the stock and provide a valued service to other enthusiasts. We also provide homes and health care for unwanted Reps, Phibs and animals until we can find a suitable, responsible homes, without passing on the costs and absorbing this ourselves. At the end of the day, yes, we do run a business, and without such businesses operating, hobbyists would find it very difficult to source livestock, dry goods and feed. The area where our shop is situated as experienced a drought in recent years of reputable reptile shops and thus we have introduced many new and enthusiastic keepers into the Rep world, surely this can only be a good thing for our hobby. Hopefully everybody now has a full understanding of where everyone stands along with their thought processes, so can we please put this thread to rest once and for all.



As someone who isn't part of the clique, I can see how you (rightly or wrongly) took the 'LOL' as a p155taking 'LOL' as opposed to a friendly 'LOL', so can see how this thread spiralled out of control.

Best of luck with your new business (and upgrade the Exo to cover more species - more business therefore too ).


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I`m not getting involved in this argument, but.
Last year I bought a pair of thumbs and on the sellers recommendation a 30cm exo would be fine for them.
As I was one viv short for my purchases (frog day) I bought a 30cm exo off someone to give me somewhere to keep them.
A few months later that same frogs were moved into a 45cm exo and never again will I use a 30cm for any of my frogs, unless i`m short of a temporary viv for froglets.
So in my opinion the minimum size for darts is a 45cm and preferably 60cm tall.
I can see the shops side of creating a sellable package for a customer to take away there and then but, it`s worth going the wee bit extra and supplying the larger viv.
Dump the waterfall as suggested, it`ll help keep the costs down.
Most frogs will be happy with a waterdish to have a soak in.

Mike


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*hi guys*

without gettin into the major chat about the right home for the right frogs . when i started keeping my frogs and doing all my study before buying and setting up . i had lots and i mean lots people tell me you can keep darts in anything one breeder keeping all of his in plastic tubs on top of each other .
when i asked him to send me pics the tubs wernt very big acouple of mateing pairs to each tub and they were in a half moss half water seprated with a plastic barrier .
Surley viv size is wot you keeping in it small vivs can be decorated and made to look as natrual as a big vivaruim . 
I have 5 clown frogs in a small viv with a small water fall a small pool some real plants . the clowns had bred realy well in this . As a x gardener i love mini microclimates some of you guys vivs make my jaw drop . just friendly comments i added here not to add fire to argument .i just kinda wanted to know about keeping darts in tubs 
:blush:scot


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

This belongs in classifieds but as it's got so many replies I'll leave it here for now. Reptilia Ossett please can you keep any future ads to the relevant classifieds section, thanks.


----------

